# Meet Merlin - dove merle tan



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Her little ruby eyes opened today and I just noticed the tan. I loves her.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Dove tan is one of my favorite varieties, and the merle on that little girl looks lovely.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

my broken dove girl has this too

















apologies for the awful pics, i will try and get some better ones tonight


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

She's so nice!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's uusual to see any kind of lighter color merle! Very nice; the little chubber is adorable!


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

it looks awfully yellow in that picture, but in reality it's a lovely soft tan


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all . She is my favorite merle right now. Her parents are both dove, but they also produced my gold merle who is super pretty. I find I kind of prefer light merles so far. Zowie, yours is really pretty, too. I love her tail. It's pretty impressive. Is she a show type mouse?


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Oh thank you! No she's just a pet, I got her from a pet shop 

Merlin is beautiful, I can't wait to see some pictures of her when she's a bit bigger!


----------

